# North Central Florida Winemakers Club



## jrvernon (Jan 22, 2013)

We are looking for anyone with interest in a North Central Florida Winemakers club. Thinking about a quarterly meeting and sharing contacts for other members. Cannot find any other groups out there (let me know if there is currently a group as we will just join yours!)


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 23, 2013)

If you are near Lake City I would be interested. I live in Olustee.


----------



## jrvernon (Jan 23, 2013)

olusteebus said:


> If you are near Lake City I would be interested. I live in Olustee.



Cohen and I live in the Ocala area, but I am sure we can figure out something somewhat central for everyone who might be interested.


----------



## olusteebus (Jan 23, 2013)

even Gainesville would be a little far for me. However, I might could make it if a large enough group was interested. 

You should be able to find quite a few people from just south, east and west of you to form a good size club. Good luck.


----------



## Swilley (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in jasper


----------



## Gowers Choice (Feb 2, 2013)

If I were still living in Orange Park I'd be there, but it'd be a long drive from Illinois.


----------



## Wozunk1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I live in Brandon Florida. I would love to join a wine makers club.


----------



## FTC Wines (Sep 2, 2014)

To keep this post going, we live in Ft. Fort Myers, & Ocala is a "doable" drive once or twice a year. It would be great sharing with other wine makers, both ideas & wine. Roy


----------



## Steph (Dec 26, 2019)

Any updates or groups our there in FL, ty.


----------



## Turn About Wines (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm in Tallahassee and would be interested in meeting.


----------



## pete1325 (Jul 10, 2020)

I just bought a place in Bradenton.....but still live in the Chicago area . My plans are to be down there in the winter months. Not sure how active or how much I could contribute but would love to join, just for the contacts and meet and talk wine making with other folks. Let me know when the club is forming.


----------

